# NSFW discord server inviting new members



## Anon Raccoon (May 2, 2018)

Server for NSFW 18+ role play and chat, 
all skill levels are accepted
Plenty of people to RP with and a great place to make friends

Feel free to ask questions or request an invite!


----------



## Yun Yamaneko (May 5, 2018)

I joined this server known as The Yiff Pit since a week now, and* i am very PLEASED about it!*
The server is very well made,* the rooms are organised *and easy to navigate through
There are* a few light rules to follow* which are the following:
_RESPECT OTHERS (no harassement, no bullying, etc...)
_MINIMUM AGE OF 18 (*nothing with children is allowed*, no cubs, no childbirth, no under age roleplay)
_NO REAL LIFE LEWD PICTURE IN PUBLIC ROOMS (you can send in DM if the person is *okay *with this)

The yiff pits offer a whole lot of rooms for Exotic Role Play experience! such as...
-Sex-dungeons
-Bedrooms
-Farm
-Hospital
-Wilderness
-Showers
-Glory holes
-College
-Office
-Pool side
-The club
*And more!*

You can post an intro in #intro to show everyone what your fursona looks like and what Kinks you like, this helps for better RP experience
>name:
>age:
>species:
>body type:
>sexual orientation:
>kinks:
>anything else:
etc...


*For ERP requests* you can simply ask in the *#erp request *room, or just DM someone.

Important:
*All writing skill levels are accepted, *your posts can be a sentence long or a few paragraphes it doesn't matter as long as both of you are enjoying the RP

*People are very friendly and open minded,* don't feel ashamed about your kinks as long as they fit the rules

here is how the rooms are organized


----------



## Anon Raccoon (May 5, 2018)

thank you  very detailed


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 5, 2018)

I extend my recommendation


----------



## wildcard8779 (May 5, 2018)

It's even got an awesome place set aside for.....interesting...furs like me! Ridiculous, lewd, smart ass, uppity.....kinda insane. 

It's a great place to be able to be yourself and unwind, no matter if you are looking for random chat and interesting ideas, or just trying to get away from the hustle and bustle of the boring.
Trust me....it's QUITE The intertwining ride!
So come on in! You'll love it here  
(go ahead, satisfy your curiosity. No one will blame you )


----------



## Anon Raccoon (May 7, 2018)

bump!


----------



## Anon Raccoon (May 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## Anon Raccoon (May 15, 2018)

bump!


----------



## Inkblooded (May 19, 2018)

well i was banned in five minutes for something that wasnt even my fault. didnt even get a chance to ask or debate it because the admin instantly blocked me.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 19, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Yea, not to ruffle any feathers, but you exactly aren't a pleasant person to interact with from the brief times I've spoken to you.
> That might be why. Maybe go work on how you approach people.



i didnt do anything this time. i was banned because SOMEONE ELSE starting mentioning politics and it was blamed on me. i was nothing but polite.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (May 19, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> i didnt do anything this time. i was banned because SOMEONE ELSE starting mentioning politics and it was blamed on me. i was nothing but polite.



you were absolutely the opposite of polite, and immediately began upsetting members of the server upon your arrival


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 19, 2018)

I love this server so much. I recommend it to anyone who want's to explore the world of RP. I've met so many great people who introduced me to new things to enjoy.


----------



## Inkblooded (May 19, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> you were absolutely the opposite of polite, and immediately began upsetting members of the server upon your arrival



No i did not. That is not true. An argument only started because another guy started making unnecessary and disrespectful "jokes" and then started mentioning antifa/politics. Which i knowNOTHING about.

meanwhile you let actual trolls in no problem AND you blocked me when I tried to explain. thats not fair in any sense


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 21, 2018)

Leaving this as a general notice:  The forum is not a location for getting around blocks on other platforms.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jul 8, 2018)

bump!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 8, 2018)

Meh, why not? Wanna toss me an invite, mate?


----------



## Cybus (Jul 8, 2018)

Can I get a invite?


----------



## Scarlet_Cuddly_Bunny (Jul 9, 2018)

I would love to join!


----------



## ColdSoul (Jul 9, 2018)

Sounds great! Could I get an invite?


----------



## ruswolf (Jul 13, 2018)

And where is the link to the chat?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 13, 2018)

Some of the posts in the thread look like they were written by some bots, just sayin


----------



## MrHoppers (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey this sounds pretty cool, could I get an invite to this? :3


----------



## ruswolf (Jul 13, 2018)

Please add my into the chat
My name in Discord is Серый Волк#2746


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jul 13, 2018)

i sent you the link ruswolf


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Is there an area where I can share art?
I would love that.
Can I get invited?


----------



## vivaciousvixey (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm very interested and would love an invite.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 16, 2018)

No.


----------



## TimFox (Jul 18, 2018)

Please send me an invite c:

TimFox#9246

Thank you x3


----------



## MackJarston (Jul 18, 2018)

Sounds like fun, I'd love an invite
My discord should be: MackJarston#1644


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 18, 2018)

Please invite me Duke#3224


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jul 18, 2018)

got ya covered


----------



## . Mate397 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'll give it a look, throw me an invite please.


----------



## Boogers1108 (Jul 21, 2018)

May I join?


----------



## ArgentCreature (Jul 26, 2018)

Abom#3072

Is my discord. Mind sending me an invite?


----------



## Open_Mind (Jul 27, 2018)

@. Mate397 , @Boogers1108 , @ArgentCreature 
Wonderful to see your interest. I will send the link to each of you.

See you at The Yiff Pit!


----------



## JaceReddford (Jul 29, 2018)

Is there anyway I can get an invite? I'm a beginner to RP but I'm willing to learn!


----------



## Open_Mind (Jul 29, 2018)

JaceReddford said:


> Is there anyway I can get an invite? I'm a beginner to RP but I'm willing to learn!


Will send invite by DM... and no worries about the RP. Its alright to learn as you go along.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jul 29, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> Will send invite by DM... and no worries about the RP. Its alright to learn as you go along.


I might hope in discord Zenkiki#2038


----------



## Open_Mind (Jul 29, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> I might hope in discord Zenkiki#2038


Sending DM! 

Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## ZeroDegreeMoon (Aug 5, 2018)

I may end up just kind of lurking a lot, but if that's okay I wouldn't mind checking the Discord out.

Zero#5010 is my Discord.


----------



## kaitou (Aug 5, 2018)

This sounds like my kinda place!


Showtime#5719


----------



## Tilly (Aug 5, 2018)

Tilly#8887 
c:


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 7, 2018)

@Tilly @kaitou @ZeroDegreeMoon 

Will send link by DM. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Lamia girl (Aug 7, 2018)

May i join rubysnake#5904


----------



## Sinnamon-Queen (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi! Could I get an invite please?  Thanks! 
Sarah ~#6664


----------



## Elignear (Aug 7, 2018)

may i get an invite as well, please? thank you!


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 7, 2018)

@Sinnamon-Queen , @Lamia girl and @Elignear ....

I am happy for your interest. I will send each of you a DM with a server link. 

Look forward to seeing you at the castle gate.


----------



## Ignari_Coldstorm (Aug 7, 2018)

Howdy there, may I have an invite as well?


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 7, 2018)

Ignari_Coldstorm said:


> Howdy there, may I have an invite as well?


Certainly! Check for a DM in the next few minutes. Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## icy-stardust (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh hey this might be pretty cool to get into o: It might help with my shyness about writing such subjects aha
Link please?


----------



## babykitty (Aug 8, 2018)

I wouldn't mind being sent a link.


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 8, 2018)

@icy-stardust , @babykitty 

DM's inbound!


----------



## Simo (Aug 13, 2018)

@Open_Mind 

Will ya send an invite?

Also, is there a place to post about "RPs wanted"? I like to post ideas/characers for RP, and then, do them via DM...and a lotta servers seem to lack such a section.


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Will ya send an invite?


I most certainly will indeed for you, my good friend. And yes, it does have a section for making requests. 
DM inbound!


----------



## Ivayith (Aug 16, 2018)

I wouldn't mind an invite either.


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 16, 2018)

Yun Yamaneko said:


> I joined this server known as The Yiff Pit since a week now, and* i am very PLEASED about it!*
> The server is very well made,* the rooms are organised *and easy to navigate through
> There are* a few light rules to follow* which are the following:
> _RESPECT OTHERS (no harassement, no bullying, etc...)
> ...


 Could you send me a invite or link ? To the Yiff pit ?


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 16, 2018)

@Ivayith and @Wolf22red , would be happy to send you an invite. 

DM's inbound ~~


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Aug 16, 2018)

Will there be roleplaying?  (I like to roleplay as giants, which are a thing on the site.)


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 16, 2018)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Will there be roleplaying?  (I like to roleplay as giants, which are a thing on the site.)


Did you already receive an invite?


----------



## DergTheDergon (Aug 16, 2018)

I would love an invite fo dis :3


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 17, 2018)

DergTheDergon said:


> I would love an invite fo dis :3


Glad to hear -- we would love to have you stop by.

Will send link by DM


----------



## JustTopaz (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi, can I get an invite?


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 18, 2018)

Of course! We have had so many new members lately, we hope you enjoy visiting also. 

DM inbound in 3... 2... 1...

óÓÒò


----------



## TheFireWithin (Aug 23, 2018)

Hrmm, interesting crowd, well organized, seems friendly enough. Could I trouble you for a link? It's been a minute since I had a place to really play. 

My discord is RettieSetGo#1040, if that helps.


----------



## HellsBaby99 (Aug 23, 2018)

If possible I'd like to join
I'd dying to make some new friends and rp is alway fun and I'm usually more comfortable in a nsfw setting anyway
ResistingArest#6834


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 23, 2018)

Here's an invite for you 

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 23, 2018)

@HellsBaby99 and @TheFireWithin , I will be sending you a link by DM in just a few minutes. 
See you at the castle gates!


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 28, 2018)

You can imvite me!

Yes I am perverted all way through my guts


----------



## HellsBaby99 (Aug 28, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Here's an invite for you
> 
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Your link expired before I could use it


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

My deerest Anon....

I have endeerd quite a lot of undeersirable servers. However, you have made I would say I love deerly. Deer I say it is one of the best NSFW servers I have been in. I can not deerscribe my appreciation for you. 

I shall leave you to deertermin who is fit to join your server now.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 28, 2018)

I was just joking ok?
Now in my words... ekhem.
I would be really interested in discovering new discord seever sir! Would you like to invite this old bobcat?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)

My deerest Anon(as well). 

I have to say deerie, I quite enjoy this endeering server with its endeering content. I have grassed on a lot of servers, but this one is definitely in my deerest interest. This pleases deer. A lot.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 28, 2018)

omg lmao


----------



## RedZee (Aug 29, 2018)

I would like an invite 
Zee#3528


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Aug 29, 2018)

okay i will message it to you!


----------



## Onyx Brighttail (Aug 31, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Server for NSFW 18+ role play and chat,
> all skill levels are accepted
> Plenty of people to RP with and a great place to make friends
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request an invite!


Would love an invite to this lovely sever :3. My discord is Onyx Brighttail#1467


----------



## Fahler (Aug 31, 2018)

Sod it, why not? Might I be given an invite as well? Many thanks!


----------



## Scout_Charger (Aug 31, 2018)

Well, I thought about it for a while and I have to start and meet new people somewhere.
Could I have a invite too? 

Edit: I just realized that my Discord name would be advantageous for that so yeah, it's "DaiTenshi#8784"


----------



## Open_Mind (Aug 31, 2018)

@Fahler 
@Scout_Charger 

 Sending link by DM!


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey there! Will I be able to join if that is possible?


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 1, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Hey there! Will I be able to join if that is possible?


Sure thing! Be looking for a link by DM.

 See you there soon


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 1, 2018)

@Ravofox ... based on your settings it looks like you will have to send a DM to me, Lol

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 1, 2018)

Open_Mind said:


> @Ravofox ... based on your settings it looks like you will have to send a DM to me, Lol
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.



Oops, yeah I know the's something up with my DM settings, not sure how it happened, but will fix it up. In the meantime, I will DM. Thanks!


----------



## pastelpastel (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello, I'm interested in an invite.


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 2, 2018)

pastelpastel said:


> Hello, I'm interested in an invite.


Great!

Will send link by DM shortly.


----------



## ZeroniKami (Sep 2, 2018)

I'd love to join, may I get an invite?
Kami#6001


----------



## BunBunArt (Sep 3, 2018)

Is it still open? I am curious and I'm looking for RP too =) 
@roxyhana#4643


----------



## alphienya (Sep 3, 2018)

Ooooh this looks like fun. May I get an invite?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Sep 3, 2018)

yes indeed here's the invite! 

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Naxium (Sep 4, 2018)

looking for rp,erp and just fun banter! =)
Berserker#0973


----------



## DravenMathis (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd love to join, pm me the details?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Sep 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 21, 2018)

Can you send me a invites?
Keywee612#2613


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Sep 21, 2018)

sure thing!


----------



## Amynhotep (Sep 23, 2018)

I'd love an invite if possible?


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 23, 2018)

I would love to join?? :3 pm me the link?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Sep 23, 2018)

sure thing!


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Sep 24, 2018)

Can I get a link please.


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 24, 2018)

ash♤Feliz said:


> Can I get a link please.


Heading your way by DM!


----------



## Bushcat (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi, this looks like a lot of fun, is it still open to receive invites?


----------



## fowlee (Sep 25, 2018)

Can I get a link? It seems fun!


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 26, 2018)

@Bushcat , and @fowlee , would be happy to  ♡

Sending by DM... see you soon!!

óÓÒò


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2018)

You guys are doing a great job with your server. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 27, 2018)

_Blushes_

Thanks! We aim to please with a welcoming, creative and safe environment.


----------



## Middie (Sep 28, 2018)

If this is still open for invites, I would love to get one.


----------



## Open_Mind (Sep 28, 2018)

Sure thing, @Middie !  Will send invite by DM.


----------



## Lilyhollows (Oct 1, 2018)

could I get an invite too?


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 2, 2018)

@Lilyhollows , sure thing!!

Will send link by DM. Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 2, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Wolfstin (Oct 2, 2018)

Sure why not. Shoot a invite please.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 2, 2018)

No problem @Wolfstin ! Will send by DM.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Vulgo (Oct 2, 2018)

This sounds pretty rad. May I have an invite? 
Vulgo#7909.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 4, 2018)

Happy to send one, @Vulgo !  Be looking for a DM from me.

Hope to see you there soon.


----------



## Universe (Oct 4, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 4, 2018)

@The Universe and @lampreyfox , would be glad to send you a link.

Check DM shortly!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 9, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## Skasa (Oct 9, 2018)

May I have an invite? :3


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 9, 2018)

Absolutely @Skasa ... would be glad to.

Will send by DM


----------



## Dragcoin (Oct 10, 2018)

This sound pretty cool. Could I get a link?


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 10, 2018)

can I join?


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 10, 2018)

Certainly @NRS174 ... would be glad to see you!

Will send link by DM.


----------



## Paintedfoxy (Oct 14, 2018)

Hiya! Saw your post and was wondering if you have more room in your discord?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Oct 14, 2018)

heck ya we do! il send link


----------



## versive-wolf (Oct 15, 2018)

Can I get an invite please?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Oct 15, 2018)

heck yeet
sending link


----------



## Marziipanz (Oct 15, 2018)

May I be invited, please? I’m just curious and would love to have a look around.


----------



## Shaggy Gnoll (Oct 15, 2018)

May I join? =3


----------



## churio (Oct 15, 2018)

Eh, why not? Can I have an invite?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Oct 15, 2018)

sure thing, sending invites


----------



## Mouse1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Invite?


----------



## ranarun (Oct 24, 2018)

Ohh I've never been someplace like this, can I join?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Oct 25, 2018)

you bet! sending invites


----------



## BETAMAX 1975 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'll take up an invite


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2018)

Ok @BETAMAX 1975 , thanks for your interest. Will send invite


----------



## silverwuffamute (Nov 12, 2018)

Doggo is intrigued


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2018)

@silverwuffamute , will send link by DM. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Nov 12, 2018)

Doggo is invited


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks @Anon Raccoon


----------



## Byakorei (Nov 13, 2018)

I would love an invite myself


----------



## Damien Matthews (Nov 13, 2018)

Can I get an invite? I'm very interested. Thanks!


----------



## silverwuffamute (Nov 13, 2018)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Doggo is invited


Doggo didn’t receive invite


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 13, 2018)

silverwuffamute said:


> Doggo didn’t receive invite


Lemme fix that....


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 13, 2018)

@silverwuffamute, a piping-hot server invite has just been delivered. 

Enjoy!

óÓÒò


----------



## Trooperdawgg (Nov 14, 2018)

Can i get an invite i am really new to being a furry


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2018)

Awesome! No problem @Trooperdawgg , we'll take _good_ care of you...
I'll shoot a link by DM. Any questions,  just let me know & I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 15, 2018)

You know what, I'll take a look if you'll have me. I usually use F-list to find RPers but it can't hurt to take a look to see if I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You know what, I'll take a look if you'll have me.



Certainly, my friend. Good to see you. I hope you find something to peak your interest!

You'll be receiving a DM shortly. Enjoy your visit


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 15, 2018)

I’d like to join! RP sharpens my writing skills with fresh and new ideas. Each new RP being like a NSFW Writer Prompt from Reddit.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi, just getting into this. (Dont even have an established character) may I join?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 16, 2018)

@Grimm Hund and @Spitfire110, we would be glad to have you stop by and take a look.

You should see a DM soon.


----------



## Neoncoffee (Nov 16, 2018)

Intresting! Invite please :3


----------



## CozyKeith (Nov 16, 2018)

Can I get an invite?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 17, 2018)

@Neoncoffee and @CozyKeith, glad to help. Be watching your DM's!

Hope you enjoy your visit to our server.


----------



## PiperTheGoat (Nov 17, 2018)

Sounds like an awesome place. May I get an invite?


----------



## KingBananaWart (Nov 17, 2018)

Is it too late to ask for invitations? I still enjoy roleplaying from time to time and would like to hone my writing skills again.


----------



## corntoznex (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello, is this still open? Can I get an invite cause it looks like fun.

My discord is surfer171#4318


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello @corntoznex, @KingBananaWart and @PiperTheGoat !

Thanks for your interest in our server.  I'll send out a link by DM to you soon


----------



## the45tater (Nov 19, 2018)

I would love to join. Can I get an invite?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 19, 2018)

the45tater said:


> I would love to join. Can I get an invite?


Sure thing! Will send invite shortly.


----------



## Ambee (Nov 19, 2018)

Hey! I would love an invite to any RPing area, may I join?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello @Ambee ... keep an eye on your DM's!


----------



## Mynthprint (Nov 24, 2018)

Would love to try this if you are still inviting. 
Mynth#2746 is my discord


----------



## Hunter_Kane (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey I’m new to rp and stuff but I’m interested. You still looking for members?


----------



## BomberDragon (Nov 29, 2018)

hmmm....
I got a question, but would rather have it via a PM.


----------



## Bdonewithit (Dec 1, 2018)

Im interested can i get an invite?


----------



## Alex Ramsey (Dec 2, 2018)

Could I get an invite? New to faf but been on fa for a while. Been needing new role play partners recently.

My discord is Inconvers_nt#1104


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Dec 4, 2018)

yes indeed il send you all invites


----------



## Badass_Spaz (Dec 8, 2018)

Could I get an invite at Badass Spaz?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Dec 8, 2018)

yes indeed


----------



## Deme (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello! May I get a invite? 

Miss_Lv#7580


----------



## Azralie (Dec 13, 2018)

Ill join im certainly interested!


----------



## Dragcoin (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks very cool. Could I get an invite? 

Dragcoin#5757


----------



## Tanya-Knows-it (Jan 2, 2019)

Can I get invited too?
Tanya-Knows-It#7939

Thanks! ❤❤❤


----------



## GoodBoyeBrandon (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm interested in joining, but sometimes I can't roleplay or interact with the discord group; will I be kicked for this? In the past, this got me kicked from a discord group. I interacted at least four times a week but apparently that wasn't enough!


----------



## CannibalWeasel (Jan 4, 2019)

Add me to this hot mess lol

cannibalweasel#2088


----------



## Yonell flow (Jan 4, 2019)

well... might as well start somewhere. can I get an invite ? My discord is Yonell#2946


----------



## Zero3Delta (Jan 5, 2019)

Anon Raccoon said:


> Server for NSFW 18+ role play and chat,
> all skill levels are accepted
> Plenty of people to RP with and a great place to make friends
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request an invite!



Could I have an invite link please? Ty ^^


----------



## Prince Borgon (Jan 6, 2019)

I like rp, so I'm interested in joining.
Can I get an invite, please?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 8, 2019)

yes il send out invites for you all!


----------



## BarefootDanny (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm interested!


----------



## chamalgamation (Jan 8, 2019)

please may i have a link master?


----------



## Mizan (Jan 8, 2019)

send me an invite? 

my user is Mizan#4416


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 8, 2019)

yes of course! I sent invites in message


----------



## reid minnich (Jan 13, 2019)

I'd love an invite.


----------



## JumperK (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm interested.
My user is JumperK#9875.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Jan 14, 2019)

I would like to give it a try... some of my previous Discord community experience was not that great, hope this one will be better. May I get an invite? Username is: Diana Hollyfur#9418


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 14, 2019)

sure thing


----------



## reid minnich (Jan 18, 2019)

room for more? 
fawsha#6889


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 18, 2019)

of course


----------



## Kubuś (Jan 18, 2019)

Heyy, I'll grab an invite, too! Wanna see what all this is about!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 18, 2019)

Don’t you find it kinda strange how there’s about.. 200 or so posts regarding a server that shouldn’t be brought to work in fear of it being unsuitable?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 18, 2019)

sure thing kubus. And so long as people know what there getting into its good


----------



## Marlimoo (Jan 28, 2019)

I'd like an invite!


----------



## Konta Kernel (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm interested! May I get an invite?

My username is Konta Kernel#5410


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 8, 2019)

yep!


----------



## FurryFan26 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hia, I was recommended to try this out, could I get an invite?
Furryfan#1321


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 10, 2019)

you certainly may!


----------



## RichSkeleton (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello, may i please have an invite?


----------



## RichSkeleton (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh, my id is Flint#0648


----------



## JalenFolf (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds awesome!
Can I get an invite?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 13, 2019)

yes yes and yes, sending invites


----------



## Azure sky (Feb 18, 2019)

I wouldn't mind lurking about a bit, could I get an invite?


----------



## Sage Ezraelis (Feb 18, 2019)

Heya, mind if I have an invite?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 19, 2019)

yes and yes


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'd be interested in taking a look, can I get an invite?


----------



## Gorilla (Feb 21, 2019)

Could you send me an Invite
Discord - SteveAbalawongai#8876


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes of course il message it to you


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 22, 2019)

Can I also get an invite? ;3


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 26, 2019)

I take it someone sent an invite to you C: <3


----------



## Treiza-Lilies (Mar 10, 2019)

Could I get an invite if possible?


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Mar 10, 2019)

yeah sure!


----------



## Commissionguy (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd like an invitation.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Mar 13, 2019)

Here you go!


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 21, 2019)

I would love an invite. 
Taurokhun/Ace#4842


----------



## Neshoba DM (Mar 22, 2019)

I would like a invite


----------



## FoxxoMcSaltlord (Mar 24, 2019)

I would love to join in!


----------



## Lexi (Mar 28, 2019)

I wouldn't mind an invite. 
Cor_Bot#8462


----------



## Azure sky (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey. I was a bit late with the age verification thing since I was out of town. Any odds of me being let back in?


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Mar 30, 2019)

Azure sky said:


> Hey. I was a bit late with the age verification thing since I was out of town. Any odds of me being let back in?



Server was deleted by its owner.


----------



## Azure sky (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh dang. Guess I missed some stuff?


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Mar 30, 2019)

Azure sky said:


> Oh dang. Guess I missed some stuff?



I will not go to any details, but there is a possibility that other members may try reconstruct it. If they do so then, I presume, that may start to give invites again. If not - then not.


----------

